# vid of a little ride today



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

me going through a little hole 











and my buddy riding my ltr 450


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Nice!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Did someone tickle that guy


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha that's my neighbor with his annoying laugh! 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Couple pics of the ride


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

dookie said:


> Did someone tickle that guy


Well he was sure excited!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Man I dunno what it is about that 3rd pic of you by the trailer, but dayum that brute looks good right there.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I know right filthy kawi should use that pic for advertisement lol and yeah he was excited lol he never seen the bike in action before this little hole I went through another spot I had to use the 4wd was nasty and it was the same laugh haha but didn't get to record it I should of


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def looks like a Miami ride lol we got all woods y'all ride substations lol


----------

